# Climbing Skins???



## prophet0426 (Sep 14, 2007)

Just picked up a pair of Alpine Trekkers, and am looking into getting some skins.  Wanted to see what the masses use, and hear some suggestions.  I am going to be using alpine skis that's why I bought the Trekkers, and those skis are twin tips so I need something that will accomodate a twin tip.

Was thinking about a pair of Black Diamond GlideLite Nylon STS Skins. Has nayone used them before?  If so did you like them or not?


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2007)

prophet0426 said:


> Just picked up a pair of Alpine Trekkers, and am looking into getting some skins.  Wanted to see what the masses use, and hear some suggestions.  I am going to be using alpine skis that's why I bought the Trekkers, and those skis are twin tips so I need something that will accomodate a twin tip.
> 
> Was thinking about a pair of Black Diamond GlideLite Nylon STS Skins. Has nayone used them before?  If so did you like them or not?



I have those very skins, and they have held up well so far (I only have a seaon's use on them, about five or six climbs).

The clip fix tail system will work fine with twin tips.  Alternatively, you can make your own rat tail, look on www.wildsnow.com for a good method of doing so.


----------



## MrMagic (Sep 14, 2007)

i too have a pair of the black diamond glidelite hydrophobic climbing skins, they are about three years old now, held up well i would recomend them


----------



## JD (Sep 14, 2007)

Are those the skins with the tire tread pattern on the bottom?  Black and white?  Those are what I have.  My only problem was that I tore the metal tab that plastic strap attached to off the back of the skin, but that was during some triple black diamond skinning thru some crazy spruce.  Other then that they have been great.  I have 45ish days of touring on them.


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2007)

JD said:


> Are those the skins with the tire tread pattern on the bottom?  Black and white?  Those are what I have.  My only problem was that I tore the metal tab that plastic strap attached to off the back of the skin, but that was during some triple black diamond skinning thru some crazy spruce.  Other then that they have been great.  I have 45ish days of touring on them.



Those are the ones.  Black and white.  Reminds me of holsteins.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2007)

prophet0426 said:


> Just picked up a pair of Alpine Trekkers, and am looking into getting some skins.  Wanted to see what the masses use, and hear some suggestions.  I am going to be using alpine skis that's why I bought the Trekkers, and those skis are twin tips so I need something that will accomodate a twin tip.
> 
> Was thinking about a pair of Black Diamond GlideLite Nylon STS Skins. Has nayone used them before?  If so did you like them or not?



I also have these and they work great.

The clipfix system makes them very secure.


----------



## danny p (Sep 14, 2007)

whats the best alternative to skins for boarders? snowshoes and hiking poles that somehow compact or collapse and can be strapped on a backpack on the way down?  I read a lot of people's backcountry reports and get jealous.  I hiked up Stissing Mountain (pine plains, ny) and rode down once after back to back 2 ft dumps 5-6 years ago.  The hike up was horrible..sinking down 3 feet each step....


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 14, 2007)

G3 or Ascensions.......G3 sells "xlarge" tip connectors that should get over the tip of any "modern" fats.

On the TREKKERS...make sure to LOCTITE EVERY screw on em...they have a tendency to loosen and get too much play...wouldn't want those breaking half way through a tour.

M


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 14, 2007)

danny p said:


> whats the best alternative to skins for boarders? snowshoes and hiking poles that somehow compact or collapse and can be strapped on a backpack on the way down?  I read a lot of people's backcountry reports and get jealous.  I hiked up Stissing Mountain (pine plains, ny) and rode down once after back to back 2 ft dumps 5-6 years ago.  The hike up was horrible..sinking down 3 feet each step....



Its called splitbaord or snowshoes....pole will be needed with either and yes collapsible....black diamond makes some nice ones.

M


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2007)

danny p said:


> whats the best alternative to skins for boarders? snowshoes and hiking poles that somehow compact or collapse and can be strapped on a backpack on the way down?  I read a lot of people's backcountry reports and get jealous.  I hiked up Stissing Mountain (pine plains, ny) and rode down once after back to back 2 ft dumps 5-6 years ago.  The hike up was horrible..sinking down 3 feet each step....



Snowshoes and poles work.

Ascension skis (short skis or even blades) with skins and poles work.

Or a splitboard with skins and poles...I'm not a boarder, but from my understanding the only drawback here is that the board is a little heavy and stiff.


----------



## JD (Sep 15, 2007)

Trekkers I have mixed feelings on.  Great for getting up a groomed or regularly used trail.  PITA if your busting trail in deep snow or tromping around god-knows-where trying to find a good place to descend.(which happens a fair bit when exporing the NE above 3000feet)  Go with lighter gear and Naxo/fraiche/tele when $$$allows and it will be more fun exploring.  Also.  Start underdressed and cold or else you'll be soaked with sweat in 5 minutes.  Staying dry while skinning is KEY for a long day.  Esspecially under your pack.  Have fun.


----------



## dmc (Sep 15, 2007)

danny p said:


> whats the best alternative to skins for boarders? snowshoes and hiking poles that somehow compact or collapse and can be strapped on a backpack on the way down?  I read a lot of people's backcountry reports and get jealous.  I hiked up Stissing Mountain (pine plains, ny) and rode down once after back to back 2 ft dumps 5-6 years ago.  The hike up was horrible..sinking down 3 feet each step....



Splitboard with Voile' tractor skins.
Get the smallest collapsed poles as possible so you can put them in a pack or strap them on so they don't interfere with the ride..  Set a skin track and ride all day..

Ascent skis are an option as well..  Little skis that are only used to climb.. Skins are part of the ski - they never come off.

Snowshoes are OK..  But they have issues in certain terrain..


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

JD said:


> Trekkers I have mixed feelings on.  Great for getting up a groomed or regularly used trail.  PITA if your busting trail in deep snow or tromping around god-knows-where trying to find a good place to descend.(which happens a fair bit when exporing the NE above 3000feet)  Go with lighter gear and Naxo/fraiche/tele when $$$allows and it will be more fun exploring.  Also.  Start underdressed and cold or else you'll be soaked with sweat in 5 minutes.  Staying dry while skinning is KEY for a long day.  Esspecially under your pack.  Have fun.



Great points all around, although I'd say there isn't much you can't do in trekkers that you can in AT bindings, but it won't be nearly as fun, or easy, on the way up in particular.

Starting cold is key for me, and I still end up stripping down layers.  And I still sweat anyway, even with just a single layor polypro.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 17, 2007)

G3's.  Trekkers are an OK way to get a start in AT, but with a stiff Alpine boot, it's a tough climbing experience.  (My first tour with trekkers was up the Sherborn with Lange Tii's...my calfs were screaming long before Hermit lake.)


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> (My first tour with trekkers was up the Sherborn with Lange Tii's...my calfs were screaming long before Hermit lake.)



Damn dude..  thats core...  Everyone I know that had those boots love them but bitched about them equally..


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> G3's.  Trekkers are an OK way to get a start in AT, but with a stiff Alpine boot, it's a tough climbing experience.  (My first tour with trekkers was up the Sherborn with Lange Tii's...my calfs were screaming long before Hermit lake.)



I left mine unbuckled and wore a nylon dress sock under my ski socks when I toured with the Trekkers, and I was ok.  Maybe, with such variation in Alpine boots, it depends on the boot.

The only big drawbacks I saw were the weight, of course, and the elevators on the trekkers are a PITA compared to my Freerides.


----------



## ski220 (Sep 22, 2007)

Return the Trekkers and get your money back.  They WILL break if used anywhere other then a golf course.  Spend the bucks and get some real A.T. bindings.  You'll be happy you did.


----------



## kbroderick (Sep 22, 2007)

I've got a pair of Glidelite Mix STS, cut to be wall-to-wall on my B2s, and a pair of straight 70mm Ascension Clipfixes that I generally use with my T3s.  Based on that experience, I'd recommend STS over Clipfix.  I've also found the Ascensions to perform better overall than that Glidelites, but I think that's in large part due to doing more lesser-angle skinning and less steep skinning (where wall-to-wall would really be a benefit).


----------



## Marc (Sep 24, 2007)

ski220 said:


> Return the Trekkers and get your money back.  *They WILL break if used anywhere other then a golf course. * Spend the bucks and get some real A.T. bindings.  You'll be happy you did.



False.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 24, 2007)

Marc said:


> False.



Have you used them?  I was really interested in them till I saw his comment, and a few others on the net, but many saying they are great.  I would use them not for true touring but going off the sides of the mountain, short ways.


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 24, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Have you used them?  I was really interested in them till I saw his comment, and a few others on the net, but many saying they are great.  I would use them not for true touring but going off the sides of the mountain, short ways.



Trekkers would work fine for the purpose you mention above. I'd avoid them for longer tours or anything far from home.....and make sure you LOCTITE EVERY SCREW.

Again...Skins = G3

M


----------



## Marc (Sep 25, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Have you used them?  I was really interested in them till I saw his comment, and a few others on the net, but many saying they are great.  I would use them not for true touring but going off the sides of the mountain, short ways.



I have.  I have climbed through Smuggler's Notch with them, as well as up Smugg's ski area, and to the summit of Monadnock, as well as a few times up the back side of Wachusett.  Listen to what SkiDog says, and loctite the fasteners to be on the safe side.  I keep loctite or super glue with me when I tour anyway.  No, they're not extremely heavy duty, but they are made for exactly what you're talking about.  

And if you don't want to take my word for it, a lot of the guys at MHF did all of the climbs documented in Epoch with them.  No, they're not as comfortable or durable for touring as a dedicated AT binding, but they serve a very useful purpose.


----------

